# Okular port



## joag (May 28, 2010)

Good day guys, I've been trying to search the okular port for freebsd but can't find it, I'm using the following configuration:
* fluxbox + FreeBSD 8.0
* FreeBSD  8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009         --root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386

I want okular just for the resume feature, I'm installing some of the pdf readers under the ports collection but none of them support the resume feature, meaning okular will open the document pointing to the last page you were since the last read.

If someone already have okular installed let me know how you did it, I don't want yet to compile kde just for having okular but if I have to I'll do it but keepping my fluxbox wm which is very good.

Regards,
joag


----------



## phoenix (May 28, 2010)

It's part of the kdegraphics4 port.


----------



## joag (May 29, 2010)

Thanks a lot, I think the post is solved 

___________
joag


----------



## joag (May 30, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> It's part of the kdegraphics4 port.



Well I installed the port, it took me some time as it was complaining about the java VM not running so I had to upgrade to diablo-jdk.xx.xx_09 the latest one and after this I had problems as typing okular at the command prompt didn't start the program, after `find / -iname okular` I found it is located at /usr/local/kde4/bin/okular which is not in the system path so you need to included and all fine.

thanks again for the help.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 28, 2011)

*Alternative*

I did it this way:  http://okular.kde.org/download.php except, I did not follow line 7 under *Okular* (at the end of the page), and did not cd to build; ran the next line (cmake) from the kdegraphics folder.

In line 8, path/to/your/kde4/install/dir on FreeBSD is /usr/local/kde4


----------

